# Erreur 23 lors de la restauration Ipad Air



## Manolo1320 (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Ipad Air, et j'ai voulu faire une restauration complète pour nettoyer mon ipad, mais maintenant que je lance " Restaurer IPAD" sur ITunes j'ai le message suivant " Le serveur des mises a jour du logiciel de l'iPad n'a pas pu etre contacté. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-23)
Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------

